# Virtuellen Monitor erstellen



## Sveppers1902 (24. Oktober 2016)

Da ich auf Google nichts gefunden hab, habe ich beschlossen hier zu Fragen
Zu meinem Problem:
Ich habe 2 Monitore und würde Spiele gerne über beide Monitore strecken. Da dann der zentrale Punkt immer zwischen den beiden Monitoren ist, suche ich ein Programm das mir einen virtuellen Monitor erstellt der eigentlich gar nicht da ist. So dass ich dann bei einem Rennspiel auf dem Hauptmonitor die Windschutzscheibe, auf dem linken Monitor einen Ausschnitt des linken Fensters und auf dem rechten Monitor der dann nur virtuell/für den PC besteht, den Ausschnitt vom rechten Fenster habe.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen
MfG Sveppers1902


----------

